# Dog Constipation?



## Kayleigh89 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi, 

Having done research on the Internet, I believe my dog is constipated. Sheila struggling to go to the toilet and is grunting as she is pushing. Her bowels aren't emptying very well, and she has been trying now for over an hour. After attempting to go, she's dragging her bum on the floor too. Her poo was quite solid but only small bits were coming out. After about half on hour of trying she's now got a runny (not quite diarrhoea) round her back and I noticed when he sat down some liquid had come out. She sometimes has to have her anal glands done, so wondering if this could be related somehow? 

Can anyone help out? I don't know whether to stress out and worry of whether it'll pass? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

If your dog is constipated you can buy senna tablets and latulose as you would for humans and give it to the dog. The lactulose will help soften the stools and I found 10 mls enough for my cocker spaniel and the senna tablets (use 1 at first) will help make her want to poop.

This was a question I have answered on another forum many time and for the vast majority the dog is just constipated through diet (raw bones in too high ratio) or it could be something they have eaten (socks etc) but on one occasion the dog was elderly and it turned out to be a tumour that was blocking the poo from coming out, so I would suggest you consider why you may feel your dog could be constipated and possibly contemplate a trip to the vets if its one of the latter two reasons.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Your dog appears to have been constipated but as you say has now passed watery stools.

First of all I would check the anus to see if there is anything abnormal or protruding that may look like a prolapse, if this is the case then you will have to take your dog to the vet.

In order to stop this recurring you should look at the following:


Is your dog exercising enough?
Does the dog take in enough fluids in a day, if your dog will not drink enough water you could give a little milk instead (goats)
Does the dog have enough fibre in the diet, if not you can add a couple of spoons of bran to his/her food which will retain water

If the answer to all the above is yes then I think you should arrange for the dog to be examed by the vet as it may be something that requires treatment.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kayleigh89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Having done research on the Internet, I believe my dog is constipated. Sheila struggling to go to the toilet and is grunting as she is pushing. Her bowels aren't emptying very well, and she has been trying now for over an hour. After attempting to go, she's dragging her bum on the floor too. Her poo was quite solid but only small bits were coming out. After about half on hour of trying she's now got a runny (not quite diarrhoea) round her back and I noticed when he sat down some liquid had come out. She sometimes has to have her anal glands done, so wondering if this could be related somehow?
> 
> ...


There are specific dog preparations that you can get for constipation in dogs
such as Laxapet, Benzo pet paste, personally I would err on the side of caution rather then use a non specific non animal one, as strength and dosage you might not be able to get down finite enough and end Up with another problem instead.

For something natural too help you can try adding a teaspoon of cod liver oil, or olive oil to the food that sometimes helps.

Small bts of solid really dry poo, does sound like constipation, you need to ensure she drinks as much fluid as possible and I would ease up on the dry food too, that will just absorb more moisture from her system and add to the problem.

Scooting can be a sign of anal gland problems and sometimes they can void especially if solid hard poos are pressing against the anal sacs on defeacation,
usually the contents of anal glands smell really distinctive and fishy

If she is having as much problem as you say and still hasnt gone I would ask your vets advice tbh, she could have impacted feaces that may need veterinary help, or even a blockage if she is a pup or a dog who sometimes eats what they shouldnt.


----------

